# What is your Cat Personality?



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Take the quiz to find your cat personality:

http://stuffhappens.us/what-is-your-cat-personality-14500/


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Take the quiz to find your cat personality:
> 
> http://stuffhappens.us/what-is-your-cat-personality-14500/


Fluffy and relaxed. Hope that doesn't mean fat and lazy lol!!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottish Fold - Fluffy & Relaxed

I have 3 long hair cats that I rescued.


----------



## elfin (May 30, 2017)

I'm a Scottish Fold; fluffy and relaxed!
Fluffy in both appearance and personality - you are one giant ball of furry love! Folds are highly sought-after pets and Fold kittens typically cost considerably more than kittens of more common breeds. Feels nice to be expensive, huh? That aside, your gentle and relaxed disposition combined with your never-ending capacity to love make you the ultimate friend and companion. Few animals make folded ears and fluff look as good as you!


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

Munchkin - fluffy and adorable


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bengal: Wild & Rambunctious

Wild thing! Never one to fully embrace society, you are a child of two worlds - the civilized and the savage. A full on mix of asian leopard and house cat, your genes give you a distinct natural beauty and thirst for adventure. You always prefer to be outdoors and tackling something new - though enjoy having your own indoor space to call home. You are no ordinary kitty... The wilderness is calling, and few things can stand in your way of making it all your own!

Not really me!


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Siamese.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Second time.

Grumpy Cat: Grumpy yet Loveable

You had fun once. It was awful.

To quote Tardar Sauce's owners (yes, Grumpy Cat's real name is Tardar Sauce): "We aren't exactly sure about Grumpy Cats breed; but she looks nothing like her mother or father. She looks similar to a Ragdoll or Showshoe; but there have never been any of that breed around the house. Her mom is a calico domestic short hair cat and her father has grey and white stripes." In summary - we have no idea what you are, but good god do we love you! Your dry wit and sarcastic cynicism embody much of culture today, and no matter how "unbearable" some may find you - twice as many find you endearing and, well, brutally honest! Never stop being who you are!


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bengal:Wild and Rambunctious


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bengal as well.


----------



## CarolineC96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poised and regal :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Siamese: Poised & Regal

I love Himalayan cats. My Oliver was the best, sweetest cat. I miss him.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Take the quiz to find your cat personality:
> 
> http://stuffhappens.us/what-is-your-cat-personality-14500/[/
> 
> ...


----------

